# quick advice please :)



## D_G (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all i am going to a legs bums and tums class tonight and it starts at 7 and its for around an hour...however i usualy do my levemir injection at 7:15 so do i do it at the same time still?? i just asked as i will be working the muscles where i usualy inject and know that it will increase the absorbancy and i may hypo? 

thanks x


----------



## randomange (Jan 25, 2011)

If it was me, I would be tempted to leave it til after the class and then test a bit more to see what happens.  An hour never usually made much difference to me, but I was on Lantus not Levemir.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 25, 2011)

An hour either way isn't going to make much difference, so I'd leave injection until after class. If it were a short acting insulin, I'd be more concerned and choose an appropriate site, but it's long acting, so shouldn't make so much difference.


----------



## D_G (Jan 25, 2011)

Thankyou! 

Yer i think i will wait till the class is finished at do it at 8


----------

